# SmackDown/NXT/Superstars spoilers for 12/30/2011



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

*DARK MATCH*
Skip Sheffield def. Seth Rollins.

*NXT*
Matt Striker opens the show by hawking RAW's 1000th show. Striker then introduces Justin Gabriel but is interrupted by Heath Slater. Gabriel vs. Slater is next.

Justin Gabriel def. Heath Slater.

Backstage segment with Maxine and Derrick Bateman.

Tyson Kidd def. Percy Watson while Darren Young was on commentary.

Derrick Bateman def. Johnny Curtis. After the match, Maxine slaps Curtis only to kiss him. Maxine and Curtis walk out while Bateman is left stunned.

*SUPERSTARS*
Yoshi Tatsu def. Tyson Kidd.

Darren Young def. Trent Barreta.

*SMACKDOWN*
The show begins with Booker T in the ring. He says that it has been a great 2011 but Cody Rhodes interrupts him. Rhodes insults the WWE Universe which included several members of the Indianapolis Colts. Rhodes then says that Booker T's career as a wrestler is over.

Goldust comes out and tells his little brother that it is disrespectful to mock a legend like Booker T. Rhodes then insults Goldust in return. But Booker defends Goldust and says that Rhodes' Intercontinental Championship will be on the line tonight. Rhodes agreed, but for next week. Booker T then leaves the ring while Rhodes attacks Goldust. Rhodes ran to the back while Booker T tended to Goldust.

Jinder Mahal def. Ted DiBiase, Jr.

Backstage, Teddy Long and Aksana are having a conversation only to be interrupted by Drew McIntyre. Long announces that McIntyre will be facing Ezekiel Jackson tonight and if McIntyre doesn't, he is out.

Alicia Fox & Kaitlyn def. Natalya & Tamina. After the match, Tamina attacked Natalya.

Daniel Bryan (with A.J.) cuts a promo but is interrupted by the Big Show. Teddy Long comes out and announces that the Big Show will face David Otunga tonight.

Hunico def. Justin Gabriel.

Big Show def. David Otunga. During the match, Daniel Bryan came out and hit Mark Henry with the belt while Henry chased him to the back. 

Ezekiel Jackson def. Drew McIntyre.

Backstage, Drew McIntyre argues with Teddy Long about his loss. Long tells McIntyre that he can't stand losers who complain. McIntyre leaves the office very upset.

Sheamus is in the ring. He says that he plans to win the Royal Rumble regardless of what number he draws. Hornswoggle comes out. Sheamus asks Horny who is gonna win the Rumble and Horny says that he is. Heath Slater comes out and interrupts Horny. Slater then tells Sheamus that he's the best redhead on SmackDown, not Sheamus. Sheamus then throws Slater over the rope.

Sheamus def. Heath Slater.

Backstage segment with Daniel Bryan, Big Show, and Teddy Long. Long announces that Bryan will face the Big Show next week on SmackDown for the World Heavyweight Championship.

Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett ends in a no contest after Barrett threw Orton down a set of stairs. 

Partial source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn it, Rachel. You beat me to it by 5 minutes!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

NXT is STILL going?


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Venomous said:


> NXT is STILL going?


This...It's been like 9-10 months I believe it started March 2011


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Damn it, Rachel. You beat me to it by 5 minutes!


I know.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck it. I ain't updating.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I assume Smackdown starts at the same time as RAW?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Skip Sheffield and Seth Rollins in the dark match :mark:


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Skip Sheffield and Seth Rollins in the dark match :mark:


Yep.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

This guy is literally updating everything via Twitter as the show goes on:

https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow. Goldust?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I expected that Goldust would end up getting involved in the Rhodes/Booker feud at some point. Looks like that Goldust/Rhodes match could possibly happen sometime soon, after all. Personally, I want it to happen at WrestleMania, but I'm not sure how likely that is. For all we know, it could end up happening on an episode of SmackDown. Not sure how much faith WWE would even have in the match, but I think it could deliver. Goldust is still a solid worker in the ring.

Rhodes/Booker for the IC Title again next week. Looking to see Goldust cost his brother the title.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Bizarre One is back...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome, Cody gets to be irrelevant at Mania. :agree:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

If Aksana and Goldust have a backstage moment, I'm going to mark.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

No Raw stars tonight because of the MSG houseshow.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> *DARK MATCH*
> Rhodes then says that Booker T's career as a wrestler is over.
> 
> Partial source: Wrestling Inc.


Considering this is Booker T's last run, it kind of is. Rhodes was trying to go for heat here, but I'm not sure he's going to get it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Pasab said:


> No Raw stars tonight because of the MSG houseshow.


Which means expect lots of filler and Raw recaps since Smackdown can't fill a show on its own.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Mahal with the victory?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Drew Mcintyre sighting? What?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Amsterdam, I'm guessing that you're aksanafan21? Haha.

So Drew Mac is on SmackDown now? That good for him.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Drewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Drew loses he might be fired?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Mahal with the victory?


And he beat DiBiase by submission. We'll have to see the context, but that doesn't bode well for DiBiase's push since Mahal has pretty much been a jobber since The Great Khali left.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool it looks like Ted is on Smackdown this week.

Also about NXT still existing, is that show just like Sunday Night Heat now or something?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> Amsterdam, I'm guessing that you're aksanafan21? Haha.


Aw shit. fpalm


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Drew must have quit.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Drew McIntyre back on SmackDown? If it holds, I think that would be an absolutely excellent move.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Aw shit. fpalm


That wasn't a serious question...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Where are the results? Rachel where are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mcintyre on SmackDown? Oh God, not AGAIN...

And he won't lose since he's facing Jackson, that's basically a guaranteed win.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kaitlyb instead of aj wtf wwe.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if the OP is still updating or not. 

Jinder Mahal defeated Ted Dibiase via submission with the camel clutch. 

Teddy Long and Aksana are backstage, but are interrupted by Drew McIntyre, who is now once again a SmackDown star. Long tells McIntyre that he makes too much money and has lost his passion. Long told him that if he doesn't beat Ezekiel Jackson later tonight, he may have to look for a new job.

Alicia Fox and Kaitlyn vs. Natalya and Tamina is up next.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> That wasn't a serious question...


No, you seriously just uncovered my Twitter alias. The avatar must have given it away.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Where are the results? Rachel where are you?


https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch

So, Tamina with a Super Kick on Natalya? Does that mean they're actually going to do something with her? I still think that they should have kept her with The Usos. That pairing worked and made so much sense. It would be very useful now, especially when The Usos face Primo & Epico, who have Rosa Mendes in their corner.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Where are the results? Rachel where are you?


https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Katilyn alcia beat natalya tamina. Tamina super kuxks natalya after match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Alicia Fox and Kaitlyn defeated Natalya and Tamina in a bad 30 second diva match. After the match, Tamina attacked Natalya and laid her out with a super kick and a Superfly splash from the top rope.

Source: Wresting Inc.

So is Natalya now a face? What exactly is going on here?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao @ Mahal beating Dibiase. By submission no less. That is fucking excellent.

Not for Mahal, I mean, for Dibiase to look like such a bitch.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Aksana appears on both NXT and SmackDown. AJ dosen't appear at all. As Ice Cube once said, it was a good day.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Justin Gabriel gets two matches, I'm happy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Bryan and Show talking about the tag match later tonight, but Long cancels it and changes the match.


You gotta kidding me. Teddy Long cancels a tag match? Oh, Lordy Lordy, somebody's kidnapped our Teddy and replaced him with a robot!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao :lmao @ Mahal beating Dibiase. By submission no less. That is fucking excellent.
> 
> Not for Mahal, I mean, for Dibiase to look like such a bitch.


After the match Matt Hardy came out and killed Mahal using a fart. Then he BURIED the whinger in your sig verbally using the microphone. Then he hung out with Ted and the Posse Party outside the arena. #fun


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You gotta kidding me. Teddy Long cancels a tag match? Oh, Lordy Lordy, somebody's kidnapped our Teddy and replaced him with an identical robot!


And it will be the end of SmackDown as we know it....


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

mtfo for that dark match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> And it will be the end of SmackDown as we know it....


Honestly, it should've been ended after that holiday special...


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

So the taping is brutal..what else is new?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You gotta kidding me. Teddy Long cancels a tag match? Oh, Lordy Lordy, somebody's kidnapped our Teddy and replaced him with a robot!


i'm guessing it's a shitty way of writing Henry out of performing this week.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Its a trap teddy never gives up on his tag matxhes.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Show vs Otunga with Henry at ringside


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

r.i.p Otunga


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

"_Alicia Fox & Kaitlyn def. Natalya & Tamina. After the match, Tamina attacked Natalya._"

LOL I really can't believe they are seriously pushing Rihanna still. I guess they need their own Diva version of Mason Ryan.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Apparently the taping sucks. Guess this is going to be another SD I won't be watching


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

A promo with Daniel Bryan and AJ is cut short when Big Show comes out and said that giants don't need saving. Teddy Long comes out and says the tag team match for later tonight is off, and instead Big Show will face David Otunga with Mark Henry in Otunga's corner. Bryan then said that maybe giants do need saving.

Hunico (with a bodyguard) defeated Justin Gabriel with a swanton bomb. After the match, Hunico and his bodyguard attacked Gabriel.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully Hunico's bike will also make an appearance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Barrett doesn't beat Orton I'm not watching this shit. This looks brutal.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Alim said:


> Apparently the taping sucks. Guess this is going to be another SD I won't be watching


From the spoilers, this show is all over the place. It's like they just decided to throw a bunch of random stuff together because Raw wasn't on the show tonight.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

the smackdown tapings always look awful on paper, but I always tend to enjoy the show regardless. I guess I'm not a fan 20 minute promos, and clusterfucked booking.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheamus will still be in action.
Plus an awesome main event.... and a promo of DRew McNtyre... 

wonder where the world champ fits in all this?


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

Chaosking said:


> r.i.p Otunga


dont get my hopes up


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

JohnnyB450 said:


> wonder where the world champ fits in all this?


Bryan distracts Henry with a sandwich full of shit


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Big Show defeated David Otunga via pinfall. During the match, Daniel Bryan came down to ringside and hit Mark Henry with the World title belt, prompting Henry to chase him to the back. Show proceeded to hit Otunga with the WMD to get the win.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Is Otunga a SmackDown superstar?


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

ThrillBoom said:


> dont get my hopes up


yeah, its official, Show killed him


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

Chaosking said:


> yeah, its official, Show killed him


you've made me the happiest man alive!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Is Otunga a SmackDown superstar?


He should be. He'll do more on Smackdown.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

ThrillBoom said:


> you've made me the happiest man alive!


Well if that's true then your avatar is a little bit hypocritical


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Daniel Bryan isn't wrestling, this isn't worth watching.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> If Daniel Bryan isn't wrestling, this isn't worth watching.


this


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Who was Hunico's bodyguard? Dare I say it was Skip?


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

DREW LOST


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

wow, lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> From the spoilers, this show is all over the place. It's like they just decided to throw a bunch of random stuff together because Raw wasn't on the show tonight.


Looks bad on paper, but watch it end up a great show on television. The need for the SuperShows is SO unnessecary, IMO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh please, he better be getting released.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke won by pulling on his tights in a roll up zeke heel drew fwce XD


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So the main focus of the show is still the Big Show and not the WHC. I hope this isn't the end of the spoilers.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

_McIntyre gets pinned by Zeke after Zeke holds his tights. Dull match. Dull show. Sheamus is up next._


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Zeke won by pulling on his tights in a roll up zeke heel drew fwce XD


It appears so. Natalya started a face turn and Zeke did a heel turn. I'm not sure why we need two turns on one Smackdown.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

uh where the fuck are Barrett and Orton ??? why the fuck is Otunga on both shows ? and does Show really need another squash match hasnt he killed enough careers with his goofy routine .


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol another fucking Zeke turn? Jesus..


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone else wondering where the fuck Rachel went?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Lol another fucking Zeke turn? Jesus..


Zeke is a terrible face. He should remain a heel for the rest of his career. So this is a turn that was needed.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Natalya face? I thought Tamina turned face?

And are you sure Zeke turned heel and Drew turned face, or are you guessing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> uh where the fuck are Barrett and Orton ??? why the fuck is Otunga on both shows ? and does Show really need another squash match hasnt he killed enough careers with his goofy routine .


Barrett and Orton are the main event, meaning they're the absolute last thing on the show.

Let us rejoice. The last image we'll see in 2011 is Wade Barrett's corpse. JOY!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^^Natalya didn't turn face


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Zeke won by pulling on his tights in a roll up zeke heel drew fwce XD


That makes it easier to swallow this loss for Drew. Hopefully next week he comes back raging, and squashes Zeke. It's a good way to start a push for him

Got to hand it to Drew. The guys got dedication and loads of patience to put up with this shit, most weeks in and out.

It's time to push Drew!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Who was Hunico's bodyguard? Dare I say it was Skip?


Donny Marlow from FCW. Skip was in a dark match working as a face and Seth Rollins as a heel.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Sheamus talking about the Rumble, but he's interrupted by... Hornswoggle. FML


Worst show of the year spotted.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> Natalya face? I thought Tamina turned face?
> 
> And are you sure Zeke turned heel and Drew turned face, or are you guessing?


No zeke won with a roll up with a handfull of tights.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Sheamus cutting a promo


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> It appears so. Natalya started a face turn and Zeke did a heel turn. I'm not sure why we need two turns on one Smackdown.


doesnt matter what they do with Zeke he still sucks a heel turn wont change that .


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

When Drew was pushed people were pissed.

Now that Drew isn't being pushed, people are still pissed.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

dukenukem3do said:


> ^^^^Natalya didn't turn face


I'm going off the comments on Wrestling Inc. When a heel attacks another heel, usually the victim is the face in the situation. Tamina attacked Natalya.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Worst show of the year spotted.


give it five minutes, Beaker will be down soon


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

If Bryan isn't wrestling then I'm not definitely not watching this


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

:flip


Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett and Orton are the main event, meaning they're the absolute last thing on the show.
> 
> Let us rejoice. The last image we'll see in 2011 is Wade Barrett's corpse. JOY!


:faint::faint::faint:8*D8*D8*D:hb:hb


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Donny Marlow from FCW. Skip was in a dark match working as a face and Seth Rollins as a heel.


Thank You.

But yeah, I read the spoilers. Just thought they may have used Skip twice.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

;10798994 said:


> Now they're interrupted by... Heath Slater?! WHY WILL THIS SHOW NOT END


fpalm


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Now they're interrupted by... Heath Slater?! WHY WILL THIS SHOW NOT END


:lmao


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett and Orton are the main event, meaning they're the absolute last thing on the show.
> 
> Let us rejoice. The last image we'll see in 2011 is Wade Barrett's corpse. JOY!


oh god i hope not after how they made Wade look like a bitch last week .


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Heath slater vs hornswaggle with sheamus in hornys corner


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chaosking said:


> Anyone else wondering where the fuck Rachel went?


That twitter link I posted must've pwned her. :hmm:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sheamus calling Slater R. Kelly makes this entire show worthwhile.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Heath slater vs hornswaggle with sheamus in hornys corner


Just when the show couldn't get any worse, we get this. Why WWE?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> That twitter link I posted must've pwned her. :hmm:


She always acts like this when she opens a smackdown thread.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

They should have had Bryan end Drew's Career turning him heel..

So a trash-talk royal rumble segment between Sheamus, Hornswaggle and Slater? Oh how the wrestlers and times have changed...:no:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Pasab said:


> She always acts like this when she opens a smackdown thread.


Then it's a trap...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Backstage McIntyre is complaining to Teddy Long about his loss. Long tells McIntyre that he can't stand losers who complain. McIntyre leaves Long's office upset.

Sheamus is coming out for a promo. He said that he's going to win The Royal Rumble regardless of what number he draws. Hornswoggle comes out. Sheamus asked him who will win the Rumble. Hornswoggle grabbed the mic and goes crazy saying "Hornswoggle" repeatedly while running around. Heath Slater interrupts and insults Hornswoggle. Slater then tells Sheamus that he's the best redhead on SmackDown, not Sheamus. After some more talking, Sheamus ends up throwing Slater over the top rope.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Backstage McIntyre is complaining to Teddy Long about his loss. Long tells McIntyre that he can't stand losers who complain. McIntyre leaves Long's office upset.
> 
> Sheamus is coming out for a promo. He said that he's going to win The Royal Rumble regardless of what number he draws. Hornswoggle comes out. Sheamus asked him who will win the Rumble. Hornswoggle grabbed the mic and goes crazy saying "Hornswoggle" repeatedly while running around. Heath Slater interrupts and insults Hornswoggle. Slater then tells Sheamus that he's the best redhead on SmackDown, not Sheamus. After some more talking, Sheamus ends up throwing Slater over the top rope.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Inc.


Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Heath slater vs hornswaggle with sheamus in hornys corner


why the hell is Hornswaggle still on TV ? .


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

@BTuckerTorch
Benjamin Tucker
Apparently they're doing Sheamus vs Slater now.
6 minutes ago via Twitter for iPhone

So is it Slater vs Hornswaggle or Slater vs Sheamus?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Then it's a trap...


It's all for the credits.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Backstage McIntyre is complaining to Teddy Long about his loss. Long tells McIntyre that he can't stand losers who complain. McIntyre leaves Long's office upset.
> 
> Sheamus is coming out for a promo. He said that he's going to win The Royal Rumble regardless of what number he draws. Hornswoggle comes out. Sheamus asked him who will win the Rumble. Hornswoggle grabbed the mic and goes crazy saying "Hornswoggle" repeatedly while running around. Heath Slater interrupts and insults Hornswoggle. Slater then tells Sheamus that he's the best redhead on SmackDown, not Sheamus. After some more talking, Sheamus ends up throwing Slater over the top rope.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Inc.


oh dear could we have anymore proof that Sheamus is directionless .


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Sheamus to bury slater for the 4th time in just 3 months.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chaosking said:


> Slater vs Sheamus?


Slater vs. Sheamus.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Slater vs. Sheamus.


Wendys vs. McDonalds


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Sheamus defeated Heath Slater with the Brogue kick.


What a surprise !


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Not looking forward to next week :no:


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Show vs Bryan for the strap


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

_Bryan vs Show for the title announced next week_


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody else think its pretty obvious that Sheamus wins the Royal Rumble?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lilian Garcia announces that Sheamus will face Heath Slater tonight. 

Sheamus defeated Heath Slater with the Brogue kick.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Pasab said:


> What a surprise !


you have to ask yourself where is Sheamus is actually going hes just squashing jobbers right now .


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Daniel Bryan and Big Show promo with Teddy Long. Show said that he is getting tired of Bryan coming out to help him. Long announces Daniel Bryan vs. The Big Show for next week on Smackdown.

Source: Wrestling Inc


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Pasab said:


> _Bryan vs Show for the title announced next week_


It was a good two weeks, I guess. Hopefully DB'll still be a top player after next week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Show vs Bryan for the strap


So the heel turn will happen next week.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Anybody else think its pretty obvious that Sheamus wins the Royal Rumble?


I doubt it, he will be the dominate one like Kane, maybe final four, I'm guessing he wont be too important on The RTWM, most likely a grudge match at WM


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> you have to ask yourself where is Sheamus is actually going hes just squashing jobbers right now .


Winning Royal Rumble. Until then, he's just there, waiting until the PPV.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Zack Ryder just beat Ziggler according to The Big O's twitter account who is at the event.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Anybody else think its pretty obvious that Sheamus wins the Royal Rumble?


 
Too obvious.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> It was a good two weeks, I guess. Hopefully DB'll still be a top player after next week.


stop it, 5. If creative wanted Show to be champion, he'd be champion.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Brittney said:


> Zack Ryder just beat Ziggler according to The Big O's twitter account who is at the event.


oh fuck off :no:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Guys, they're not giving the title to fucking Big Show.

Interesting how WWE TV has started off with two world title matches for two years in a row now(Miz/Morrison on Raw and Edge/Kane on SD started off 2011, and now Punk/Ziggler on Raw and Bryan/Show on SD will start off 2012). I wonder if this is going to be a new WWE tradition.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan and Big Show promo with Teddy Long. Show said that he is getting tired of Bryan coming out to help him. Long announces Daniel Bryan vs. The Big Show for next week on Smackdown.

Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett is up next.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

hahaha bryan losing next week knowing creative


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

it doesn't say it's gonna be a title match...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Bryan's entire week was spent running near Mark Henry with a belt. #CREATIVE.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> So Bryan's entire week was spent running near Mark Henry with a belt. #CREATIVE.


Is Russo back at the wwe?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> it doesn't say it's gonna be a title match...


That's because Teddy plans on turning it...into a tag team main-event. Holla holla playas!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Chaosking said:


> oh fuck off :no:


It's an houseshow at the MSG, not smackdown.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wait if Tamina is face...is she still with JTG?


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Pasab said:


> It's an houseshow at the MSG, not smackdown.


Thank god! I will break down if they make Ziggler look weak after Raw, especially with Ryder


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Royal Rumble build up has begun for Sheamus then, with Horny and the chic from Wendy's of all people :lmao.

If Sheamus does go on to win the Rumble, I can see Barrett winning the title or maybe even Henry again or God-forbid, a heel Big Show taking the title off Bryan to be fed to Sheamus at Mania.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton/Barrett is FCA, apparently.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Royal Rumble build up has begun for Sheamus then, with Horny and the chic from Wendy's of all people :lmao.
> 
> If Sheamus does go on to win the Rumble, I can see Barrett winning the title or maybe even Henry again or God-forbid, a heel Big Show taking the title off Bryan to be fed to Sheamus at Mania.


Show won't be anywhere near the WHC come mania time


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Orton/Barrett is FCA, apparently.


They announced that on Raw last night.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Carcass said:


> It was a good two weeks, I guess. Hopefully DB'll still be a top player after next week.


i wouldnt count on it the only way hes going over Show is if Show gets DQ or counted out knowing creative i wouldnt bet against either as DB wasnt built up to be a World Champion.


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wait if Tamina is face...is she still with JTG?


Is JTG still with WWE?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Orton wins hitting one rko after match he picks barret up smiles at him whilist holding him up with his under his chin and rko's hin again. again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least the world champ was in a good amount if segments. I'm glad he's cutting promos now.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Daniel Bryan and Big Show promo with Teddy Long. Bryan calls himself Big Show's good luck charm. Show says that he doesn't need a good luck charm and is getting tired of Bryan coming out to help him. Long announces Daniel Bryan vs. The Big Show for the title for next week on Smackdown which makes Show happy. *Bryan states that even if he loses next week, his title reign was longer than Big Show's 45 second reign.*

:lmao


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

fighting in the elevator...interesting..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Orton got thrown down a staircase off camera and Barrett ran away. End of show._


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Daniel Bryan and Big Show promo with Teddy Long. Bryan calls himself Big Show's good luck charm. Show says that he doesn't need a good luck charm and is getting tired of Bryan coming out to help him. Long announces Daniel Bryan vs. The Big Show for the title for next week on Smackdown which makes Show happy. *Bryan states that even if he loses next week, his title reign was longer than Big Show's 45 second reign.*
> 
> :lmao


Did the heel turn just happen?


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Barrett came out on top, makes this Smackdown worth watching


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

ecabney said:


> Show won't be anywhere near the WHC come mania time


Yeah I'm not betting on that happening either but if Sheamus does win, they'll most likely go with Barrett as Champion or have a Dragon for Sheamus the hero to slay and that can only be Henry or Big Show.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Daniel Bryan and Big Show promo with Teddy Long. Bryan calls himself Big Show's good luck charm. Show says that he doesn't need a good luck charm and is getting tired of Bryan coming out to help him. Long announces Daniel Bryan vs. The Big Show for the title for next week on Smackdown which makes Show happy. *Bryan states that even if he loses next week, his title reign was longer than Big Show's 45 second reign.*
> 
> :lmao



Golden.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> Yeah. Apparently he's "really injured" or something. Shorter match than expected, draining show.


The end of Barett's WWE career... ):


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Chaosking said:


> Barrett came out on top, makes this Smackdown worth watching


Yeah, but he didn't win.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Got a few good reasons to watch Smackdown this week. Finally.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan almost comes off as a heel in that promo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pasab said:


> Daniel Bryan and Big Show promo with Teddy Long. Bryan calls himself Big Show's good luck charm. Show says that he doesn't need a good luck charm and is getting tired of Bryan coming out to help him. Long announces Daniel Bryan vs. The Big Show for the title for next week on Smackdown which makes Show happy. *Bryan states that even if he loses next week, his title reign was longer than Big Show's 45 second reign.*
> 
> :lmao




:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Who is injured? Spoilers on Wrestling Inc. isn't updated yet?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Bryan almost comes off as a heel in that promo


Bryan should be the heel. Although, I don't read a heel in that promo. He just said what everyone is thinking.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Orton apparently.



> Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett in a falls count anywhere match is next. Orton threw Barrett in the crowd and the referee gets knocked out. they fight to the backstage area and brawl like they did last week. Backstage an elevator door opens and they fight in an elevator where there's an elevator cam set up. Later, Barrett threw Orton off a set of stairs. The show ends with Orton in extreme pain after being pushed down the stairs. The crowd is not happy as they were not sure if the match was over or not.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Who is injured? Spoilers on Wrestling Inc. isn't updated yet?


thats what im wondering ????


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Who is injured? Spoilers on Wrestling Inc. isn't updated yet?


Must be Orton. The guy who's updating everything on Twitter says Orton got thrown down a flight of stairs, Barrett ran away and the show ended, then Barrett fought Bryan and Big Show in a dark match for the world title with Booker as the ref.

What I can't figure out is why didn't Barrett just pin him? Why run away? What, is the feud over if he wins?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaptainObvious said:


> Who is injured? Spoilers on Wrestling Inc. isn't updated yet?


Apparently they are running an injury angle with Barrett throwing Orton down the stairs.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett in a falls count anywhere match is next. Orton threw Barrett in the crowd and the referee gets knocked out. they fight to the backstage area and brawl like they did last week. Backstage an elevator door opens and they fight in an elevator where there's an elevator cam set up. Later, Barrett threw Orton off a set of stairs. The show ends with Orton in extreme pain after being pushed down the stairs. The crowd is not happy as they were not sure if the match was over or not.

Source: Wrestling Inc.

Spoilers updated. I answered my own question. Orton is injured.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

will94 said:


> Apparently they are running an injury angle with Barrett throwing Orton down the stairs.


I don't think it was an angle. Not from the spoilers that were just posted. Seems legit.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Now you see? Had it not been for me knowing you was posting spoilers on Twitter, we'd have to wait for Lords of Pain to post this shit.

You'll all thank me with green rep later...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I don't think it was an angle. Not from the spoilers that were just posted. Seems legit.


_Stupid, stupid..._


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

BTuckerTorch Benjamin Tucker
Maybe the show will be better on TV, but it was terrible live. It felt like I was at a Thunder taping!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Pasab said:


> _Stupid, stupid..._


Kofi Kingston hears those words in his nightmares to this very day.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

the dark match results makes it seem as if Bryan will be a sly and cunning underdog/heel. We'll see what happens next week.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

smackdown roster is awful. without raw star power to help out you get a show like this which is mostly made up of jobbers . raw roster isnt too great right now either but its definitely better than smackdown


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like an angle to me. Why else was the referee knocked out earlier in the match? They probably want Barrett to go over, but not have Orton eat a pin. Then he'll make a triumphant return in his home town and win the Rumble.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dark Match
Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett vs. Big Show for the World heavyweight title with Booker T as guest referee ended in a minute after Show slammed Barret, Show then ran at Bryan, who pulled down the top rope causing Show to fall out. Bryan then quickly covered Barrett for the win. Booker T and Daniel Bryan do spinaroonies to end the show.

Source: Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett in a falls count anywhere match is next. Orton threw Barrett in the crowd and the referee gets knocked out. they fight to the backstage area and brawl like they did last week. Backstage an elevator door opens and they fight in an elevator where there's an elevator cam set up. Later, Barrett threw Orton off a set of stairs. The show ends with Orton in extreme pain after being pushed down the stairs. The crowd is not happy as they were not sure if the match was over or not.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Inc.
> 
> Spoilers updated. I answered my own question. Orton is injured.


And if Orton wrestling didn't kill his push, Orton NOT wrestling definately will. It was fun while it lasted, but you know WWE will blame Barrett, even though it's not his fault.

What kind of fucking moron books the biggest star on one of their brands to get THROWN DOWN A FLIGHT OF STAIRS?


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

A Daniel Bryan full-fledged heel turn seems very likely at this point and I'm all for it. It wouldn't surprise me if Big Show gets rewarded with a substantial title reign in the near future but I'm still betting that Bryan retains next week via cheating. If Bryan goes heel then Wade and Cody's potential main event pushes will be shelved for the time being. I'm fine with that too as long as it results in Bryan getting built up as a bad motherf*cker. 

But what of Michael Cole? Cole has belittled Bryan relentlessly for nearly 2 years. It will be a shame if their feud didn't culminate with a satisfying, ass-whupping conclusion.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Goldust appeared? Oh god.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And if Orton wrestling didn't kill his push, Orton NOT wrestling definately will. It was fun while it lasted, but you know WWE will blame Barrett, even though it's not his fault.
> 
> What kind of fucking moron books the biggest star on one of their brands to get THROWN DOWN A FLIGHT OF STAIRS?


doubt anyone will get blamed getting thown down stairs is a dangerous spot not like Kennedy who nearly broke Orton neck by botchin suplexs and Kofi who under sold Ortons moves.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Goldust appeared? Oh god.


speaking of god he will block you on twitter if you dont believe in him .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> doubt anyone will get blamed getting thown down stairs is a dangerous spot not like Kennedy who nearly broke Orton neck by botchin suplexs and Kofi who under sold Ortons moves.


Kennedy didn't break Orton's neck, so firing him was fucking stupid. Talk about coulda woulda shoulda all you want, he DIDN'T. I didn't see anything wrong with that suplex to begin with. It wasn't like an Alex Riley botch or something. And Orton is a fucking moron anyway if he wrestles with hypermobile shoulders and then bitches about taking a back bump.

As far as Kofi, I don't care about his situation, so whatever. 

You just won't believe Barrett will get blamed because you're an aggressive Barrett mark. I happen to be just as big a one, but I'm taking the realistic stance.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No way Bryan's turning heel while Cole is still around.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hopefully Orton isn't injured but I'm starting to think this is an injury angle. Also starting to think WWE could be preparing for Orton to win the rumble but to face Barrett for the title At Wrestlemania with RKO getting the final win (while I'm not so big on Wade getting a bit of a transitional reign, I'd be OK with it considering his feud with Orton has been pretty good and finishing with Orton winning the title stopping the barrage makes sense). 

Interesting to see Goldust officially involved with Rhodes/Booker now and it seems like they'll finish Rhodes/Booker next week, probably for Rhodes/Goldust (which seems a bit early for Wrestlemania thank god. Honest opinion, Cody deserves bigger for Mania like Taker or at least bigger booking seeing as he and Goldust would get the filler treatment imo).


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Bryan would turn heel so Cole can dick ride him from now on.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Hopefully Orton isn't injured but I'm starting to think this is an injury angle. Also starting to think WWE could be preparing for Orton to win the rumble but to face Barrett for the title At Wrestlemania with RKO getting the final win (while I'm not so big on Wade getting a bit of a transitional reign, I'd be OK with it considering his feud with Orton has been pretty good and finishing with Orton winning the title stopping the barrage makes sense).
> 
> Interesting to see Goldust officially involved with Rhodes/Booker now and it seems like they'll finish Rhodes/Booker next week, probably for Rhodes/Goldust (which seems a bit early for Wrestlemania thank god. Honest opinion, Cody deserves bigger for Mania like Taker or at least bigger booking seeing as he and Goldust would get the filler treatment imo).


this i can see this being a work to get Orton out of the way so Barrett can go after Bryan .


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> this i can see this being a work to get Orton out of the way so Barrett can go after Bryan .


Might be why that particular dark match happened after the show. Could be the Royal Rumble title match?


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kennedy didn't break Orton's neck, so firing him was fucking stupid.


If it weren't for the fact that other top tallent were refusing to work with him on the grounds that he was a shit worker, and that he was an asshole (see: his shoot interviews) that fucked up multiple pushes I'd agree that firing him was fucking stupid. However, the above does apply so WWE absolutely should have canned the shithead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Hopefully Orton isn't injured but I'm starting to think this is an injury angle. Also starting to think WWE could be preparing for Orton to win the rumble but to face Barrett for the title At Wrestlemania with RKO getting the final win (while I'm not so big on Wade getting a bit of a transitional reign, I'd be OK with it considering his feud with Orton has been pretty good and finishing with Orton winning the title stopping the barrage makes sense).


Barrett getting a title reign? Don't believe it, too good to be true.



> If it weren't for the fact that other top tallent were refusing to work with him on the grounds that he was a shit worker, and that he was an asshole (see: his shoot interviews) that fucked up multiple pushes I'd agree that firing him was fucking stupid. However, the above does apply so WWE absolutely should have canned the shithead.


No excuse. Khali was a shit worker, he became world champion, Punk is an asshole, he became world champion, Jeff Hardy fucked up multiple pushes, he became world champion. He was too charismatic to let go. More so than anybody since Austin.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Amsterdam said:


> Kofi Kingston hears those words in his nightmares to this very day.


He hears voices...? In his head...?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's official, fella! Sheamus is winning the Rumble.

And hope Orton's injury is nothing big.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Daniel Bryan and Big Show promo with Teddy Long. Bryan calls himself Big Show's good luck charm. Show says that he doesn't need a good luck charm and is getting tired of Bryan coming out to help him. Long announces Daniel Bryan vs. The Big Show for the title for next week on Smackdown which makes Show happy. *Bryan states that even if he loses next week, his title reign was longer than Big Show's 45 second reign.*
> 
> :lmao


BURN!!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett getting a title reign? Don't believe it, too good to be true.


I'm not going to jump to conclusions. I'm just saying it's plausible especially considering Barrett/Orton's main event booking lately, the fact the Royal Rumble is in St.Louis and the fact that the dark match had Wade competing for the title. I'm not saying what will and won't happen. I'm just saying that considering these facts, it's possible that is what WWE are planning.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I still say that Barrett wins the title at Royal Rumble, then DB wins the rumble and faces him at Wrestlemania.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> I still say that Barrett wins the title at Royal Rumble, then DB wins the rumble and faces him at Wrestlemania.


The first part I agree with, no way DB wins the rumble or main events Wrestlemania. Judging by tonight's events, that's Orton's spot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm not going to jump to conclusions. I'm just saying it's plausible especially considering Barrett/Orton's main event booking lately, the fact the Royal Rumble is in St.Louis and the fact that the dark match had Wade competing for the title. I'm not saying what will and won't happen. I'm just saying that considering these facts, it's possible that is what WWE are planning.


Well, you believe the plausibility all you want, I just don't buy WWE putting Barrett as the world champion. For one thing, it's what they should do, and we know how much the WWE struggles with doing the right thing.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SAL said:


> He hears voices...? In his head...?


_STUPID! STUPID!_

(Kingston wakes up in bed, screaming) MY PUSH!


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Barrett to win World Title @ Royal Rumble or Elimination Chamber, sets up Sheamus(RR) Vs. Wade Barrett(c) @ Wrestlemania.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, Smackdown is in Indy tonight? I might have been interested in going if I had any clue... Oh well, show ended up looking like total shit.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan heel turn seems likely.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like a great show on paper to me. Hoping Randy is okay. Really don't like to see anyone hurt. 

Really thrilled that Drew is back on SD and finally put back into storylines. He's a perfect fit on Smackdown, IMO.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This looks like a bad show. The only things I'm interested in are the Bryan/Show and Cody/Booker/Golddust segments. Unbelievable and people want Orton drafted to RAW? And Punk to Smackdown? :lmao Smackdown is fucked.

Also, calling it now. Bryan v. Show for the WHC next week. Bryan wins via Henry/Cole shenanigans and turns heel. Cole reveals to be Bryan's new manager. Let the Bryan heel run begin.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I think the whole Orton thing is just an angle. I think he'll be off TV until the Rumble, make a "surprise" return in his hometown at the Rumble and win the match.

As for the show, damn does it look bad. I'm only really interested in the opening promo with Rhodes, Goldust and Booker, otherwise, not much else excites me.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> This looks like a bad show. The only things I'm interested in are the Bryan/Show and Cody/Booker/Golddust segments. Unbelievable and people want Orton drafted to RAW? And Punk to Smackdown? :lmao Smackdown is fucked.
> 
> Also, calling it now. Bryan v. Show for the WHC next week. Bryan wins via Henry/Cole shenanigans and turns heel. Cole reveals to be Bryan's new manager. Let the Bryan heel run begin.


OMG, Cole becoming Bryan's manager = greatest swerve of the PG Era.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

**Skye**Blue said:


> Looks like a great show on paper to me. Hoping Randy is okay. Really don't like to see anyone hurt.
> 
> Really thrilled that Drew is back on SD and finally put back into storylines. He's a perfect fit on Smackdown, IMO.


finally they may actually be doing something with him.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole/Bryan would be epic. I doubt they're gonna turn him heel and side with Cole though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm really sensing a Cole/Bryan partnership when Bryan does turn heel. The Show promos since TLC are red herrings to throw off the shock of Daniel Bryan being the heel. If there is one way to get Bryan over, get Cole off commentary, let him be a decent heel manager, and culminate altogether the rivalry between the two....this would be it.

It has to happen at some point if he's turning.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

At most, Cole'll praise him on commentary like he does every heel. But an actual partnership is too awesome for WWE to do.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't think Bryan's turning heel anytime soon, especially if they have plans of Show facing Shaq at Mania.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, in WWE general, the commentary structure needs to be changed and concrete. I'm tired of seeing Booker and JR sometimes commentate or Cole do it for both shows. Nothing is ever locked in stone.

For RAW, let it be a brand new team (Matthews & Regal? Matthews and Striker?) while for Smackdown you have it be Scott Standford & perhaps you put in Regal here.

I don't know but going into 2012, this commentary problem needs to be addressed because I'm up to my wit's end with it at this point.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you believe the plausibility all you want, I just don't buy WWE putting Barrett as the world champion. For one thing, it's what they should do, and we know how much the WWE struggles with doing the right thing.


Would you just stop already? I don't know if your 'predictions' are always wrong because you think you're using reverse psychology on the creative team or what but it's laughable. How you haven't been permabanned yet for being the biggest troll on the forum is a mystery.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I will be shocked if Daniel Bryan manages to walk out next week as champion, Oh well it was a fun two weeks. Somebody is turning heel though. If Big Show is scheduled to face Shaq then it will most likely be him.

I also heard Randy Orton is injured, hope it is not serious and that he makes a quick recovery. I wonder what will happen the next few weeks on Smackown.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, without guys like Ziggler and Ryder filling up two match spots Smackdown looks like shit.

I don't want to see jobbers like Mahal, DiBiase, Hunico, Gabriel, McIntyre, Slater and Zeke, fuck me that match card is one of the weakest ever.

I'll watch for the opening segment and the main event, maybe the D-Bryan/Show/Henry shit too.

End the fucking brand split and stop the pain please!

Save.Us.Christian. Seriously, when is he due back?

EDIT: If Orton is injured then Smackdown is fucked and more importantly Barrett is fucked, I don't want to see him squashed by Sheamus.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> finally they may actually be doing something with him.


Yes, finally! I can't remember the last time he had a match or segment that wasn't taped for Superstars (or either a dark match) while he was on RAW. Hopefully this is a brand new start for him.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I am not happy. Give Bryan a decent run with the belt. Next week is probably going to be big with Bryan vs Big Shown in the Main-Evenet & Cody vs Booker with Goldust in the mix in the under-card.


But there is absolutely no justification for Bryan being still treated like this. He is a very good wrestler & should wrestle. A 5-6 minute match with a jobber like Mcintyre or Slater where he does cool moves will only get him over.

Still Orton is the MAIN focus with Barett & none of them are draws anyway. Vince has pushed the panic button & put Punk,Bryan & Ryder out of the Main Event. SD ratings are still pretty good especially considering what Orton drew.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This whole smackdown looks like shit with one exception : GOLDUST returns.

I'll watch that Booker/Rhodes/Goldust segment and call it a day. 

There are some days that I hate the existence of spoilers.....

and there are some days where I LOVE it. <------ This is one of those days.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> This whole smackdown looks like shit with one exception : GOLDUST returns.
> 
> I'll watch that Booker/Rhodes/Goldust segment and call it a day.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The Goldust / Cody Rhodes confrontation is LONG overdue. Great way to end 2011 and begin 2012.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Interested in seeing the Goldust/Rhodes segment, but seems like a pretty meh SD.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I will be shocked if Daniel Bryan manages to walk out next week as champion, Oh well it was a fun two weeks. Somebody is turning heel though. If Big Show is scheduled to face Shaq then it will most likely be him.
> 
> I also heard Randy Orton is injured, hope it is not serious and that he makes a quick recovery. I wonder what will happen the next few weeks on Smackown.


Big Show will probably never touch championship gold ever again in the WWE. As I said earlier... If they wanted Show to be champion, he'd be champion.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

No tag team? Come on playa!


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Worth it just to see Goldust back on screen with Booker and Rhodes.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Interesting to hear Goldust came out without costume and facepaint.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

drew mac getting a promo and carrying zeke should be fun, besides that looks like a shit show


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

ecabney said:


> Big Show will probably never touch championship gold ever again in the WWE. As I said earlier... If they wanted Show to be champion, he'd be champion.


Never say never. Everytime we think that, he wins a title.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Well with Orton out and if this 1-3 thing isn't Jericho guess I'm done watch wwe for now. Dont see the point of watching something if you don't like it.. Might catch Zigglers matches on utube but thats it


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

This Smackdown looks very "meh":

Okay let's take from the Top...

Goldust returns?! *sigh* I like Goldust but I didn't want him to return during the period where THQ chooses who gets in the newest WWE video game... Of course if he has a match at Mania he will be in the game regardless, I guess that I'll have to cope with an other year with him.

Drew McIntyre on Smackdown, wow this is great... Oh he's facing Big Zeke... And he loses he might lose his job?! Oh well so long McIntyre *sigh*

Tamina turned face now? I guess the only heels allowed in the Diva Division are the DOD and the Bellas. Also, they definatly scrapped Kaitlyn's heel turn.

Big Show will face Otunga... WHAT?! Out of all the talent on the roster they choose to give us David Otunga?! The only reason I approved of his lawyer shtick (gimmicks are for wrestlers) was because it gave creative a legitimate reason to feature him on TV without having to send him to the ring. Eurgh, I hope that WWE learns sooner rather than later that this guy can't get any heat without mentionning the name of the Executive Vice President of Talent relations and Interim RAW General Manager John "Mr. Excitement" Laurinatis.

Ezekiel Jackson def. Drew McIntyre. Well goodbye Sweet Prince, hey waitaminute Zeke cheated to win?! And not by lifting Drew over his shoulders and simulating having a seizure? That's odd.

And now he has an other backstage segment with Teddy Long?! Hmm definatly something is off here, usually when the E is planning on firing someone they just make them lose their last match but following it with a backstage segment was definatly odd... If Drew Drew's getting released they'll probably announce it on WWE.com the day Smackdown gets aired.

"Slater then tells Sheamus that he's the best redhead on SmackDown" Oh no he din't! Thoses are fighting words right there.

Barett vs Orton we can brace ourselves for a new year's eve burial. Whoa whoa whoa what?! "ends in a no contest after Barrett threw Orton down a set of stairs." Oh my God this might be a better ending than whatever creative had planned for this match.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Goldust in the ring with Booker?

ALL OF MY MONEY!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like an ok smackdown 
but i want christian back dammit


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A no contest in a street fight?

:lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> *SMACKDOWN*
> 
> Jinder Mahal def. Ted DiBiase, Jr.
> 
> ...


I think someone mixed up the SD with the Superstars spoilers.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like an alright show.

I like the direction they seem to be taking with Cody Rhodes, he seems to have adopted some kind of anit-legend persona which could help him go a long way as they might have him interact with more legends and gain credibility that way. Stuff with Booker is good, and putting Goldust in there is a nice move. Maybe they go with the Cody/Goldust Wrestlemania match rumoured.

Orton/Barrett, not sure what's going on there as it depends on if the injury to Orton is legit or not. If it is, it doesnt seem like he did it in this match, more that he's got a coupl eof injuries and wants a bit of time off and this was a reason to do it. In either case, it looks like Barrett is going to get a big push. He's now kayfabe wise responsible for injuring Randy Orton.

Sheamus is still squashing people but at least it's now to make him look like a threat for a specific match. He could easily win the rumble too. The Bryan/Henry/Show stuff sounds pretty good. I like that Bryan has taken on a smart ass, mnore confident type of character. Hope he retains next week although I wouldnt be shocked if he lost it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like utter shit... I'll watch the Bryan parts and Bookdust, ff into the Orton-Barrett match, and that's it. I'm also very afraid of Bryan's new, more heelish persona. He could be such a good, fresh face, please don't turn him


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

So Bryan is going to lose as punishment for injuring ADR last week on raw? Possible?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> I think someone mixed up the SD with the Superstars spoilers.


That's what happens when you let Smackdown's roster do a full show. They just don't have the names to fill up the card.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Save.Us.Christian. Seriously, when is he due back?


If Orton is really out for months as widely reported, Christian is coming back soon. They need a top name to help them out and Christian is just sitting there in reserve. I'd expect him back within a week or two since his injury has healed.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> If Orton is really out for months as widely reported, Christian is coming back soon. They need a top name to help them out and Christian is just sitting there in reserve. I'd expect him back within a week or two since his injury has healed.


is this official somewhere

pls let it be true


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm Orton injured, CM Punk rumoured to be moved to the blue brand/...... Ziggle wins next Monday.................Punk appears on Smackdown to make change.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> is this official somewhere
> 
> pls let it be true


As in reported by WWE? No. But he's booked for late January/early February shows and WWE has a track record of debuting people early. If he wasn't cleared, they wouldn't book him in advance. My guess is they were waiting on Christian to come back at Royal Rumble to set his storyline but that's before the Orton injury happened.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> As in reported by WWE? No. But he's booked for late January/early February shows and WWE has a track record of debuting people early. If he wasn't cleared, they wouldn't book him in advance. My guess is they were waiting on Christian to come back at Royal Rumble to set his storyline but that's before the Orton injury happened.


well hope he returns next week


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> That's what happens when you let Smackdown's roster do a full show. They just don't have the names to fill up the card.


That's the direct consequence of the Supershows. When Raw stars are absent, they have to fill in the blanks with the lowcarders.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Christ now we'll get more SuperSheamus winning all the fucking time


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao at people thinking Orton is legit injured. They'd have practised the stunt several time before doing it, and it obviously adds fuel to the Barrett push. Orton stays "injured" for a month, and returns during the Rumble when Wade is dominating.

Wouldn't surprise me to see this feud stretch to a WM battle.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christ now we'll get more SuperSheamus winning all the fucking time


Now you know what Christian fans had to put up with when he feuded with Orton.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Scott Button said:


> So Bryan is going to lose as punishment for injuring ADR last week on raw? Possible?


yea, Bryan dropkicked him so hard that he made ADR tear his groin.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very in-depth spoilers I see on OP,


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrestlescoopz got it wrong:



> RANDY ORTON UPDATE, SHOOTING DOWN A FALSE REPORT
> by Mike Johnson @ 3:12 PM on 12/28/2011
> 
> The ending to Smackdown for this Friday was dictated by Randy Orton's back issues. The injury was something Orton had been dealing with in recent weeks, so his match with Wade Barrett was company's way of writing the injury into the storylines.
> ...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ecabney said:


> yea, Bryan dropkicked him so hard that he made ADR tear his groin.


Nash tore a quad taking a step tearing muscles is easier than you think


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So Orton isn't injured.

Basically, we are getting Barrett/Orton for Wrestlemania. Hopefully it doesn't end up being Orton/Punk this year.

This also means that Orton is most likely not winning the Rumble, which means Sheamus is. Once Bryan turns heel leading to Sheamus/Bryan for the WWE Championship it seems.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> So Orton isn't injured.


Orton is injured. That's pretty much the only thing sources can agree on. Now whether it happened before or after the match and if he'll be back for WrestleMania or not is what sources are arguing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> So Orton isn't injured.
> 
> Basically, we are getting Barrett/Orton for Wrestlemania. Hopefully it doesn't end up being Orton/Punk this year.
> 
> This also means that Orton is most likely not winning the Rumble, which means Sheamus is. Once Bryan turns heel leading to Sheamus/Bryan for the WWE Championship it seems.


Actually, it's probably more likely that Orton does come back and win the Rumble and face Barrett for the title imo.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Actually, it's probably more likely that Orton does come back and win the Rumble and face Barrett for the title imo.


That would be one horrible WHC WM match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh okay, missed that part.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Koko B Ware said:


> Interesting to hear Goldust came out without costume and facepaint.


Uhh...WUT? :shocked:


What are you talking about? Where the hell did you read that?

The spoilers don't say anything.


I mean...if he came out without his trademark Costume and Facepaint, he wouldn't BE Goldust. He'd be Dustin Rhodes. WTF?

Please someone here tell me this is not true!!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Uhh...WUT? :shocked:
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Where the hell did you read that?
> ...


It happened. Dustin Rhodes walked out during the Rhodes/Booker segment. He sided with Booker.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

_Credit: My "Sources"_


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Lastier said:


> That would be one horrible WHC WM match.


WWE's top wrestler (I emphasize the wrestler part) against a rising star ending a long, balanced feud horrible? Colour me dubious


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> _Credit: My "Sources"_


i feel horrible but this is hilarious 
its that damn face


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Rev™;10803077 said:


>


Making fun of retards? Not cool man, not cool at all. :no:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

^It's Drake. Not quite mentally handicapped but if you listen to his music, you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> WWE's top wrestler (I emphasize the wrestler part) against a rising star ending a long, balanced feud horrible? Colour me dubious


DId you even read his post? He said it wouldn't be a good match. None of the matches between them thus far have lit the world on fire, so why would yet another one be any different?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao

Drake soft as fuck, too. Just like the whole Young Money crew. I'm sure Orton will join shortly.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Double dose of Aksana this week. Saw her on NXT today, and I'll see her again on SmackDown this Friday. Best New Year's Eve present ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> WWE's top wrestler (I emphasize the wrestler part)


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Drake soft as fuck, too. Just like the whole Young Money crew. I'm sure Orton will join shortly.


True shit. I mean, I'll give him credit for not pretending that he's hard but damn, this man is softer than a tissue. 










Trying to find some soft quotes he did in an interview a couple of months ago. Will respond if I find them.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Making fun of retards? Not cool man, not cool at all. :no:


nah, that is pretty fucking awesome


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

"Long announces that McIntyre will be facing Ezekiel Jackson tonight and if McIntyre doesn't, he is out."

out of what? the royal rumble?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> "Long announces that McIntyre will be facing Ezekiel Jackson tonight and if McIntyre doesn't, he is out."
> 
> out of what? the royal rumble?


That isn't even what happened. Long said that after he'd brought Drew back to Smackdown, he learned how much Drew was being paid (which didn't make sense, but whatever). Long doesn't think he wants to overpay a "loser" so he told Drew that if he didn't win the match against Zeke, Long would start considering getting rid of him. At no point did Long give a "win or you're fired" sort of ultimatum.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Making fun of retards? Not cool man, not cool at all. :no:


Actually using the word "retard" not cool man, not cool.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

TheSupremeForce said:


> That isn't even what happened. Long said that after he'd brought Drew back to Smackdown, he learned how much Drew was being paid (which didn't make sense, but whatever). Long doesn't think he wants to overpay a "loser" so he told Drew that if he didn't win the match against Zeke, Long would start considering getting rid of him. At no point did Long give a "win or you're fired" sort of ultimatum.


Did Drew look good in his match?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

It was reported as a dull match by PWTorch.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pasab said:


> It was reported as a dull match by PWTorch.


Pretty excpected... I like Drew McIntyre, but he isn't the guy who carries guys throughout his matches. Especially if his opponenent is Ezekiel Jackson, master of the Turnbuckle clotheline, Scoop Slam and Torture Rack... and that's pretty much all of his repertoire.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

McIntyre needs a good opponent to deliver.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Drew has bugger all going for him, he's got like no meaning to his career right now he's just there


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> It happened. Dustin Rhodes walked out during the Rhodes/Booker segment. He sided with Booker.


Dude...if that's true, then why did the "source" for the spoilers refer to Dustin Rhodes as Goldust then?



Man..that's just plain retarded. :no:


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Dude...if that's true, then why did the "source" for the spoilers refer to Dustin Rhodes as Goldust then?
> 
> 
> 
> Man..that's just plain retarded. :no:


They played Goldust's music and that's what he entered to. I imagine they wanted the fans to actually know who he was supposed to be. 


To answer another question, the Drew/Zeke match was one of Drew's weaker ones, but that's because Zeke is awful. Drew spent the latter part of the match begging the ref to give him a break, which is how he got rolled up. Zeke totally grabbed the tights. The ref looked remorseful afterward once he saw the replay on the tron. Then they had the second Teddy Long/Drew segment. It does seem like they're going somewhere with the angle.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

A Drew face turn maybe? hmm, he can't possibly be more dull then he was as a heel.

As long as he stays the fuck away from anyone I care about and just faces guys like Mahal, Gabriel, DiBiase and Konnan he's cool on SD for me.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The McIntyre love here is ridiculous anyway. He has always been a good wrestler, he just lacks mic skills. He's one of those guys crowds just don't respond to naturally so he needs a good gimmick and storyline. Whether he deserves it over others is questionable, he's only popular because he's not being pushed by WWE creative which suddenly make him cool.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> They played Goldust's music and that's what he entered to. I imagine they wanted the fans to actually know who he was supposed to be.


Oh okay. That explains it. 

But I bet the fans were disappointed when they didn't see Goldust come out but instead some guy they never saw before(trust me....these fans today don't have a CLUE).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Either way, the Golddust person will play into it. I even bet that Cody will effectively bury the gimmick via verbal and physical attacks which leads to just Dustin Rhodes to come all out for revenge.

Either way, it'll be an underrated feud that becomes great.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Oh okay. That explains it.
> 
> But I bet the fans were disappointed when they didn't see Goldust come out but instead some guy they never saw before(trust me....these fans today don't have a CLUE).


Yeah, they're totally ignorant to anyone pre-2008 outside of Steve Austin and The Rock. Sad really.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Either way, the Golddust person will play into it. I even bet that Cody will effectively bury the gimmick via verbal and physical attacks which leads to just Dustin Rhodes to come all out for revenge.
> 
> Either way, it'll be an underrated feud that becomes great.


Rest assured it'll end with Goldust. Remember the Goldust/Val Venis feud? It'll be similar to that one. Starts with Dustin Rhodes, ends with Goldust.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

The Orton/Barrett match was awesome, mainly the backstage fight. It was great when they went into the elevator. All they showed of Randy falling down the stairs was from an extremely far camera angle, you just see Randy fall back but don't see him go down. Then the camera man runs in and Barrett runs off while Randy is just laying at the bottom of the steps.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

My notes from Smackdown...

Rhodes was awesome yet again, they need to let him talk more on Raw so everyone can see how great he is.

Barrett vs. Orton was great too, felt abit short though.

Oh and somebody needs to fire Alicia Fox, that scissors kick was absolutely atrocious, she fucking assed her in the back of the head lol.

I'm starting to like Mini Konnan lol. VIVA CAMACHO HOMEZ!

Bryan is coming across as cocky lol, feels wierd. D-Bryan getting his charisma implant.

The show was better then the spoilers made it seem.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Opening promo between Booket/Goldust/Cody was awesome.

Dibiase jobbing to Mahal was pretty stupid though. They badly need a smackdown mid card babyface right now and Dibiase should be pushed to that spot.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Opening promo between Booket/Goldust/Cody was awesome.
> 
> Dibiase jobbing to Mahal was pretty stupid though. They badly need a smackdown mid card babyface right now and Dibiase should be pushed to that spot.


McIntyre is turning, they piped in cheers in his entrance and Cole said "from the chosen one to the desperate one"


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea, it's good to see Mcintyre finally getting pushed.

And Hunico still riding on that bicycle:lmao. How are they expect us to take him serious by doing lameass shit like that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> *Yea, it's good to see Mcintyre finally getting pushed.*
> 
> And Hunico still riding on that bicycle:lmao. How are they expect us to take him serious by doing lameass shit like that.


He lost to Ezekiel Jackson :lmao, but I guess it's better then not being on TV at all.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> The Orton/Barrett match was awesome, mainly the backstage fight. It was great when they went into the elevator. All they showed of Randy falling down the stairs was from an extremely far camera angle, you just see Randy fall back but don't see him go down. Then the camera man runs in and Barrett runs off while Randy is just laying at the bottom of the steps.


Creative watch Family Guy for inspiration for their fights this pretty much proves it:lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The highlight of the FCA match between Orton and Barrett was the hot long-haired redhead with the fine ass at the end that was running away. Reps to the person that finds out who she is. :>


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone else think they were really hinting at a Bryan heel turn tonight? I mean he was acting very heelish tonight in his segments with Big Show.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea, Bryan is turning heel. They're showing him as an arrogant douche right now, and he will probably beat Big Show dirty next week.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> They played Goldust's music and that's what he entered to. I imagine they wanted the fans to actually know who he was supposed to be.
> 
> 
> To answer another question, the Drew/Zeke match was one of Drew's weaker ones, but that's because Zeke is awful. Drew spent the latter part of the match begging the ref to give him a break, which is how he got rolled up. Zeke totally grabbed the tights. The ref looked remorseful afterward once he saw the replay on the tron. Then they had the second Teddy Long/Drew segment. It does seem like they're going somewhere with the angle.


:lmao when Drew made a dropkick. Nice german suplex though. By the way, I'm happy he've got direction again.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The sound effects used during the backstage portion of Barrett/Orton were not needed at all. It sounded like a fucking video game.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The Barret/Orton backstage fight was very well done, great stuff. In response to the poster above, I doubt there were sound effects when they shown Orton at the bottom of the stairs, I could imagine some people in the crowd reacting like that!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> The Barret/Orton backstage fight was very well done, great stuff. In response to the poster above, I doubt there were sound effects when they shown Orton at the bottom of the stairs, I could imagine some people in the crowd reacting like that!


:lmao

Someone needs to add the Incredible Hulk theme as they pan away


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

The one girl screaming after Orton fell sounded EXACTLY the same as the girl that screams when Kane fucks up Cena. It has to be a sound effect.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Daniel Bryan but he was absolutely awful on this episode, I don't know if it's him or creative but he sounded like a complete dork. This is not the right way to turn him heel, they're just making him look like a little bitch. His character should be a Benoit-type, the guy that doesn't speak much and nobody wants to face in the ring. It's really simple.

Also, Hunico and Camacho are awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> The one girl screaming after Orton fell sounded EXACTLY the same as the girl that screams when Kane fucks up Cena. It has to be a sound effect.


Christ i hate those annoying bitches that feel the need to shriek every goddamn second Cena is in the ring


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bryan was great tonight in his segments with show. i see the start of a good annoying heel run.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i am not sure if i like the direction they are going with bryan


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Meh. Doesn't have to mean a heel turn, Bryan can easily be the cocky face. It's kinda been his default personality since 2005 since fans refuse to hate him.


He's gonna be so awesome in 2 or 3 years after fans are used to all his mannerisms and stuff taht can bring back.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HeliWolf said:


> Meh. Doesn't have to mean a heel turn, Bryan can easily be the cocky face. It's kinda been his default personality since 2005 since fans refuse to hate him.
> 
> 
> He's gonna be so awesome in 2 or 3 years after fans are used to all his mannerisms and stuff taht can bring back.


Yeah I reslly hope he's not turning heel, and I hope he goes full into AmDrag badass mode and talks more aggressively along with cocky going forward


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't want bryan to turn heel but that's the way it seems they are pushing him right now.....unfortunately.

But bryan did excellent in his segments tonight

But i did love bryan's heel run in roh.....

I will say this if they take the title off of bryan next week it will be an awful decision, his character's getting pretty interesting now that they are finally doing something good with him


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm liking where they're going with Daniel Bryan. All they need now is for next week Cole to distract the ref while DB hits Show with the belt or a chair and gets the pin. A Cole/DB partnership would be awesome.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if he's gonna turn heel or The Big Show,Big Show's laugh was heel-ish especially if you're laughing at a "friend'.
Can't wait for the next SD.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy fuckballs. I just watched the Bookdust/Cody promo, and it was amazing. Cody just did that annoying voice a bit less, and just like that, his work got very enjoyable. I'm starting to warm up to him.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

After watching the show, Orton had plenty of time to run down those stairs and just lay on the floor...

IMO he's not injured and they are just playing with it, so he pulls a surprise victory at the RR. Then beat Barrett at EC and face Danielson at Wrestlemania, where he (sadly) wins the WHC again.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Was a pretty good show other than Daniel Bryan leading Henry out with the title his segments with Big Show were pretty good.

The Cody/Dustin/Booker promo was pretty good as well, looking forward to where that goes next week.

Interested in where they are taking the Tamina angle after attacking Natalya, although the match was awful again.

I'm starting to like Hunico but that bike is just ridiculous. Maybe him and Camatcho (sp?) might make a decent tag team.

I wish Sheamus would just ignore Hornswaggle or kill him or something, just don't be his buddy... Also more mic time for Slater \o/

The falls count anywhere was pretty good, pretty sure the Orton injury is a work.

Decent show, hopefully Bryan beats Show next Friday as the WHC title scene is a bit of a mess at the moment


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Bryan is definitely going to turn heel i hope he stays face but he would be a good cocky heel though.The segments with show were funny and Bryan is showing more of a character which is always a good thing.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Some additional notes from SD

Teddy breaking a tag match up for a change -> LOL
Big Zeke -> since when does he need to cheat to beat a jobber like McIntyre? I wonder where this is going.
Heath Slater is not bad on the mic, but I'd still fire him right away.
Bryan's annoying little prick character isn't half bad. I don't want him to be a heel, but this is looking pretty fun.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> Holy fuckballs. I just watched the Bookdust/Cody promo, and it was amazing. Cody just did that annoying voice a bit less, and just like that, his work got very enjoyable. I'm starting to warm up to him.


Same here, he actually made me want to see Goldust or Booker punch him in the face right then and there, and for good reasons. Good heel work.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hunico seems to be getting over. I like the bike entrance it's different and memorable. And Camacho not walking it down the ramp, but coasting down helps out the entrance as well. Also Cole highlighting the history behind the low rider bicycles was good color for the Hunico character. 

Also Hunico broke out some moves that will get him noticed - the moonsault to the outside, the top rope arm drag and then the tandem slingshot samoan drop neckbreaker finisher all got the crowd's attention.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Good show most of the current midcard talent like Jinder Mahal and Slater are warming to me Slater because he is that god awful type heel you just hate because he is god awful lol reminds me of marc mero and Mahal can cut a good promo and isn't just another Singh or Hassan but why did they have to give him the typical rich guy act.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christ i hate those annoying bitches that feel the need to shriek every goddamn second Cena is in the ring


Yeah, his fans are exactly like Justin Biebers fans lol.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan was tapping into his inner Kurt Angle. That was funny.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Heath Slater


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I really fucking hate Hornswoggle


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

adri17 said:


> After watching the show, Orton had plenty of time to run down those stairs and just lay on the floor...
> 
> IMO he's not injured and they are just playing with it, so he pulls a surprise victory at the RR. Then beat Barrett at EC and face Danielson at Wrestlemania, where he (sadly) wins the WHC again.


*MORE LIKE WADE BARRETT BEATS DANIEL BRYAN AT THE ROYAL RUMBLE AND FACES RANDY ORTON FOR THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP AT WRESTLEMANIA. 
*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *MORE LIKE WADE BARRETT BEATS DANIEL BRYAN AT THE ROYAL RUMBLE AND FACES RANDY ORTON FOR THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP AT WRESTLEMANIA.
> *


Bingo. which would explain Orton's absence, why they did Show/Wade/Bryan in the dark match and why Barrett and Orton have been main eventing Smackdown, not Bryan.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wade Barrett as World Heavyweight Champion? I'd be down with that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wade killed Orton Family Guy style

:lmao


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

My thoughts - 

1) The ending was freakin' hysterical! I love the way Wade ran away from the scene like a child who accidentally injured his brother roughhousing. I'm guessing that Randy will be back by the Rumble, won't win it, but will eliminate Barrett in the process. 

2) Heath Slater is giving me serious Honky Tonk Man vibes and it's not just the southern thing. I've said it before and I'll say it again - all Slater needs is an annoying winning streak and he will be the most despised heel on the roster. Don't you just want to kick him in the balls? 

3) Not sure how I feel about Daniel Bryan's smartassery... I don't know if it's an imminent heel turn or if he's just trying to prove that he has a personality. I'm gonna let this play out a bit before making judgements. I'm not opposed to a heel turn as long as he's booked strongly to win matches via submission. 

4) I've gone back and forth on Cody Rhodes. His part in Legacy was abysmal, his dashing gimmick was amusing and his scary mask guy made shtick annoyed me but I think he's finally starting to come into his own. He feels much more comfortable on the mic than he did even six months ago. (Ditto for Ziggler.) 

5) Ted Dibiase continues to bore me to tears. What happened to the "Dibiase Posse"? All they have to do to get him over as a face is show a 20 second clip of him slugging beers and grilling burgers with fans in a parking lot. Is it that difficult?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I love the way Wade ran away from the scene like a child who accidentally injured his brother roughhousing


Reminds me of that scene in Family Guy where Stewie nags Brian to punch him because of toothache, he does it and creeps away the exact way

:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> My thoughts -
> 
> 1) The ending was freakin' hysterical! I love the way Wade ran away from the scene like a child who accidentally injured his brother roughhousing. I'm guessing that Randy will be back by the Rumble, won't win it, but will eliminate Barrett in the process.
> 
> ...


wow everything i wanted to say about that smackdown 

especially number 2

i want to kick slater in the face and make him swallow his teeth one by one 
let him win matches and give him more mic time 
this guy will get vicky heat


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

If Heath Slater ever has a win streak and gets promo time, I will jump the rail when ever I go to a WWE event and try to kick his ass.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> If Heath Slater ever has a win streak and gets promo time, I will jump the rail when ever I go to a WWE event and try to kick his ass.


I'll hold down the ginger bastard as ya do it too

:lmao


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> i want to kick slater in the face and make him swallow his teeth one by one
> let him win matches and give him more mic time
> this guy will get vicky heat





Chicago Warrior said:


> If Heath Slater ever has a win streak and gets promo time, I will jump the rail when ever I go to a WWE event and try to kick his ass.


Exactly! Whenever I see him I want to slap that smug smile off his face and strangle him with his obnoxious haircut.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Everyone hates Slater, so I can imagine he'd be a very good annoying heel Champion. Put the IC Title on him, have him hold it for ages and then have a new babyface beat him and BAM! Instantly over.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ted vs Jinder Mahal

Sheamus Vs Heath Slater

Justin Gabriel v Hunico

Good god the SD roster is thin and brittle, now Orton's gone for a few weeks.

Also who the fuck is turning heel since Show and Daniel Bryan both have shown heel mannerisms and characteristics over the past few weeks. And why are they booking Big Show like he is still a revelant main eventer?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bookdust!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was kind of suprised to see Goldust come out and not have on his Goldust gear and makeup.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Good god the SD roster is thin and brittle


And thats just Randy Orton

ba dum tish

*gets coat and leaves*


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I like that Rhodes is being given more freedom on the mic


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*just watched Otunga v BS* *reaction to DBD tapping the title and going 'here boy' to mark henry* . . . .ok argue me away from being offended and seeing race in that. I'll even give you the ammunition of 'dbd HIT henry' with a warning that I'm focusing on purely DBD's actions post strike. I just wonder if that was DBD flavoring or Hand of Script Heavy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Inexplicable turban!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ he's showing personality.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dear WWE

I am asking you to get it right with Drew Mcintyre, and I believe that 2012 is going to be the rebirth of his career. 

LETS GET IT!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

So what exactly is the point of Ted & Jinder? It's like two jobbers going at it. And Jinder's segments are hardly enough to elicit a response out of anybody, save for a bunch of 7 year olds but they probably can't understand him anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hunico is impressive, should be doing big things in 2012.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hunico is impressive, should be doing big things in 2012.


Ditto


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hunico is impressive, should be doing big things in 2012.


Yep, I hope he becomes IC champ or US champ hopefully.

Also, wtf is ezekiel jackson doing with hair? He looks fucking stupid, like a velcro head.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That ref's voice. :lmao
Drew..splooge.


----------



## nosnoh (Dec 7, 2011)

Are they trying to bury Drew or something? Why is he getting buried, he looks like a great star to me, the whole package. Im mind boggled as to why they are burying him


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL at Drew's match ending.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's definitely getting a push.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Slater's gonna slate, amirite


----------



## nosnoh (Dec 7, 2011)

I believe I can fly, lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That was funny, even though Slater shouldn't be allowed to hold a mic.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

For some reason I can do nothing but laugh at how much Gabriel and Slater are jobbers on Smackdown. One gets squashed by homicide jr, the other gets squashed by a wrestler quoting an r. kelly song.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe he hasn't corpsed. Bryan is just too adorable.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Watching on my DVR, so I'm a little behind, but GOOD DAY Kaitlyn is fucking gorgeous. Thick as all fuck!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe he hasn't corpsed. Bryan is just too adorable.


He was such a dickhead in that last segment, it's hilarious!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> He's definitely getting a push.


That's what it looks like, I think WWE is not gonna just give him victory after victory, but work him into an angle at least. His entrance reminded me of HHH when he spit the water out.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually loved SD tonight. Haven't watched it in awhile and I thought it was great. I think I love Hunico now, lol. The main event was fun, IMO. Great brawling...


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hunico is impressive, should be doing big things in 2012.


Indeed, he seems good enough for a midcard title in the future.

Here's a funny scenario...

Justin Gabriel shows up on NXT, beats Heath Slater in 14 minutes. At the very same tapings, Gabriel shows up on SmackDown, and is squashed by Hunico in under 2 minutes.

oh, and GODust.

Cody was excellent as well.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I liked the show. It wasn't a great show but good enough considering the show mostly had undercard talent on there. I liked it.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow i liked the show. He succeeded to show a lot of wrestlers.

Rhodes/Booker. Funny to see goldust in a suit. Good for the story. Cody is a very good heel.
Dibiase/Mahal. MAhal looks very agressive and it's good for dibiase to have a little challenge.
Divas match. Tamina's superkick is awesome
Drew/jackson. Drew is back and big zeke got hair (we can't see the dead animal on the top of his skull anymore and that's a good point)
Sheamus/Slater Slater was funny and got mic skill. very very sad about sheamus character, i almost cried
hunico/gabriel: Squash but we have a new tag team now.
Big show/Otunga: Just nice to see otunga get knocked out once again. Can't wait for Bryan/show next week
Orton/Barret: I love barret selling and i fucking love his noisy kick. 

A lot of wrestlers. That's what i want.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

just read the op. SKIP SHEFFIELD!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

drew mac getting a push is too great for words, henry owns, and bryan was great on this show. everything else sucked.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really enjoying the new Bryan character, he's kind of dorky but in a nice way. He was good on the show and I do like the stuff between Show/Bryan too, hopefully they dont have him lose the title next week. 

Drew mac getting a push is awesome. He did lose but it's obvious they have plans for him, he's been doing nothing for far too long. AND, he got his entrance back! Yay!

Also really enjoyed the opening promo. Cody is getting better and better on the mic, and his stuff with Booker was great. Goldust coming back and getting involved was great too. I wouldnt be against Cody/Goldust at Mania.

Everything else was pretty bland.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

How Alicia Fox doesn't get punished instead of pushed is beyond me, horrible setup and ending botch. Drew Mac needing to prove himself and being an underdog is not helping him, same with Bryan being a bit to weak and goofy concerning his title. He can be funny but also needs to get serious and aggressive when it comes to the title or being insulted and not taken seriously. Hoping Big Show doesn't ruin Bryan like he did Henry.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Geeve said:


> How Alicia Fox doesn't get punished instead of pushed is beyond me, horrible setup and ending botch. Drew Mac needing to prove himself and being an underdog is not helping him, same with Bryan being a bit to weak and goofy concerning his title. He can be funny but also needs to get serious and aggressive when it comes to the title or being insulted and not taken seriously. Hoping Big Show doesn't ruin Bryan like he did Henry.


I somehow like Show but he tends to ruin feuds


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Wade killing Orton then legging it was hilarious


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wade killing Orton then legging it was hilarious


like a little kid :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> like a little kid :lmao


Randy will now hire Otunga as his lawyer to sue Wade for assault


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's what it looks like, I think WWE is not gonna just give him victory after victory, but work him into an angle at least. His entrance reminded me of HHH when he spit the water out.


It makes me think it might be like Sheamus' angle earlier in the year where he was on a massive losing streak and was about to quit until he beat Bryan for the US title


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought the Cody/Booker/goldust stuff was really good. Goldust coming back and Cody's attack on his brother will hopefully lead to the feud that Dustin wants.

It was good to see Jinder Mahal pick up a win over Ted dibiase. I like Ted but if they are going to have a feud Ted can't win everytime they face each other.

Was great to see Drew Mcintyre back on Smackdown, him losing by Zeke cheating leads into a storyline and hopefully they continue to use Mcintyre.

Alicia fox is awful, she eally doesn't deserve to be inthe WWE never mind deserving a push.

Daniel Bryan's new gimmick is fun, Big Show winning the World title next week would be terrible booking.

Hunico looks decent and him and Camacho could be used in the tag team division.

I think sheamus is winning the Royal Rumble. He hasn't done anything since Christian was injured and would make sense if they are keeping him out of feuds right now to book him to win the Rumble.

Barrett running away after throwing Randy Orton down the stairs was hillarious. If Orton is out for a while they should book Barrett to brag about taking out Orton while continuing his "Barrett barage."


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*THE DANIEL BRYAN LOVE IN THIS THREAD IS MAKING ME SICK. PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THE PRESENCE OF WADE BARRETT.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *THE DANIEL BRYAN LOVE IN THIS THREAD IS MAKING ME SICK. PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THE PRESENCE OF WADE BARRETT.*


bryan has only one thing to tell you


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*^HE'S NOT EVEN THE BEST IN THE WWE, MUCH LESS THE BEST IN THE WORLD.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THE PRESENCE OF WADE BARRETT.


Nahhhh not gonna do that


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *^HE'S NOT EVEN THE BEST IN THE WWE, MUCH LESS THE BEST IN THE WORLD.*


I stopped taking you seriously after seeing your signature.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw some heel tendencies from Bryan last night. He's actually tolerable as an annoying heel. Hopefully WWE turns him heel.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

urca said:


> I stopped taking you seriously after seeing your signature.


*WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY SIGNATURE?*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally managed to see the last Smackdown of this year, was not such a good Smackdown

14 minutes of the Cody, Booker feud, jesus... :no:

Only interesting thing was the Orton vs Barret fight, not in the ring, but because of the backstage brawl, mainly because it caused Orton a injury. (fake as we can see).

The big fake punches backstage were so over the top.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY SIGNATURE?*


Making fun of handicapped people,not cool dude.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

urca said:


> Making fun of handicapped people,not cool dude.


The guy is a troll


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

urca said:


> Making fun of handicapped people,not cool dude.


*IT'S DRAKE ON A TELEVISION SHOW PLAYING A GUY WHO GOT SHOT AND IS NOW IN A WHEELCHAIR. HOW MANY PEOPLE DON'T KNOW THIS?*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Rev™;10815779 said:


> *IT'S DRAKE ON A TELEVISION SHOW PLAYING A GUY WHO GOT SHOT AND IS NOW IN A WHEELCHAIR. HOW MANY PEOPLE DON'T KNOW THIS?*


Deja fucking vu. :lmao


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

If I were Mark Henry, I'd interfere in next week's WHC match, because Bryan is a hell lot easier to beat than Big Show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> If I were Mark Henry, I'd interfere in next week's WHC match, because Bryan is a hell lot easier to beat than Big Show.


Well if Henry can waddle that fat arse to the ring


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I saw some heel tendencies from Bryan last night. He's actually tolerable as an annoying heel. Hopefully WWE turns him heel.


Just make Bryan a vicious heel that makes everyone tap. It'll make him a credible heel and it would fit perfectly with the T-shirt he wears to the ring.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Just make Bryan a vicious heel that makes everyone tap. It'll make him a credible heel and it would fit perfectly with the T-shirt he wears to the ring.


*YEAH BECAUSE THAT WILL GET HIM OVER. HE HAS NO REASON TO TURN INTO THAT KIND OF HEEL NOW SINCE HE'S PLAYED THE ROLE OF A GEEK THE LAST TWO YEARS.*


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *YEAH BECAUSE THAT WILL GET HIM OVER. HE HAS NO REASON TO TURN INTO THAT KIND OF HEEL NOW SINCE HE'S PLAYED THE ROLE OF A GEEK THE LAST TWO YEARS.*


It's called changing holla holla playa.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> It's called changing holla holla playa.


*SO HE GOES FROM BEING A GEEK WHO IS AWKWARD AROUND WOMEN TO SOMEONE WHO GOES CRAZY AND MAKES PEOPLE TAP? THAT MAKES TONS OF SENSE.*


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

anybody can snap


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT WOULD HIS REASONING BE FOR SNAPPING?*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *SO HE GOES FROM BEING A GEEK WHO IS AWKWARD AROUND WOMEN TO SOMEONE WHO GOES CRAZY AND MAKES PEOPLE TAP? THAT MAKES TONS OF SENSE.*


Taker went from American Badass to Deadman sure he was "dead" before but you see how stupid that is
Cena from Rapper to I was a Marine and from Marine to Superman 
Orton became a goddamn snake
and it worked for them


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *WHAT WOULD HIS REASONING BE FOR SNAPPING?*


being underestimated due to his size and look, duh


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

ecabney said:


> being underestimated due to his size and look, duh


And him getting extremely paranoid about losing the title would also be a nice reason for him to snap.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *YEAH BECAUSE THAT WILL GET HIM OVER. HE HAS NO REASON TO TURN INTO THAT KIND OF HEEL NOW SINCE HE'S PLAYED THE ROLE OF A GEEK THE LAST TWO YEARS.*


Character progression. Have Big Show call him weak, insignificant, etc. during the feud and Bryan gets tired of it, snaps, and shows how brutal he can. It's actually the natural progression of his underestimated geek character and would work really well with a bit of creativity and some decent booking.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHY DOES THE IWC WANT EVERY HEEL TO BE SOME SORT OF PSYCHO? IF BRYAN WERE TO TURN HEEL, HIM BEING A COCKY ASS WHO KNOWS HE IS GOOD WOULD BE JUST FINE. HIM "SNAPPING" ISN'T NEEDED.*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rev™;10816336 said:


> *WHY DOES THE IWC WANT EVERY HEEL TO BE SOME SORT OF PSYCHO? IF BRYAN WERE TO TURN HEEL, HIM BEING A COCKY ASS WHO KNOWS HE IS GOOD WOULD BE JUST FINE. HIM "SNAPPING" ISN'T NEEDED.*


Because that's a main event characteristic. Being cocky is usually reserved for midcarders and being cowardly leads you to jobber heel status. Brutality always gets you over faster with the audience. Cowardly never does. It's hard to explain why this happens but it's been proven again and again.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *WHY DOES THE IWC WANT EVERY HEEL TO BE SOME SORT OF PSYCHO? IF BRYAN WERE TO TURN HEEL, HIM BEING A COCKY ASS WHO KNOWS HE IS GOOD WOULD BE JUST FINE. HIM "SNAPPING" ISN'T NEEDED.*


because we already have 
Del Rio
Miz 
Ziggler
Rhodes 
and actually nearly every heel on both rosters who are cocky asses


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*HE WOULDN'T BE A COWARDLY HEEL THOUGH. JUST A HEEL WHO KNOWS HE'S GOOD AND WON'T BACK DOWN FROM A FIGHT. HIM "SNAPPING" ISN'T NEEDED.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I really want Sheamus to kick that little cunt Hornswoggle hard in the face


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> *IT'S DRAKE ON A TELEVISION SHOW PLAYING A GUY WHO GOT SHOT AND IS NOW IN A WHEELCHAIR. HOW MANY PEOPLE DON'T KNOW THIS?*


Really?unfortunately i don't watch a lot of TV shows other than WWE's.
sorry for the misjudge dude 
P.S:could you try typing without the capital?


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Rev™;10816336 said:


> *WHY DOES THE IWC WANT EVERY HEEL TO BE SOME SORT OF PSYCHO? IF BRYAN WERE TO TURN HEEL, HIM BEING A COCKY ASS WHO KNOWS HE IS GOOD WOULD BE JUST FINE. HIM "SNAPPING" ISN'T NEEDED.*


Because WWE has force fed cowardly heels down our throats for the last 20,000000 years.

Bryan can play an amazing vicious heel. The things he does to limbs...


Humans did not evolve elbows so they could be wrenched, yanked, snapped twisted bent that way.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Just watched Smackdown, not too bad IMO. I want to see the World Title match next week and also the Wade Barret and Randy Orton aftermath.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Turning DB heel will destroy him. Horrible move and if the turn happens on Show it will be highly comical. I don't even know if it's physically possible lol.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Turning DB heel will destroy him. Horrible move and if the turn happens on Show it will be highly comical. I don't even know if it's physically possible lol.


*DUDE, BIG SHOW WILL EITHER SNAP OR TAP. THAT DANIEL BRYAN IS A VICIOUS FELLA. *


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Please don't turn DB heel, Show can at least look like a credible heel........and the IWC will love him cause they wet themselves over heels.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol heel daniel bryan against show would be hilarous and awful he'd be a chickenshit heel running away if only he was feuding with someone smaller the heel turn could work!


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

DB isn't that over as a face yet and turning him heel so soon would probably not be a good idea. Unless they let him cut ridiculously good heel promos that aren't cowardly.


----------

